# Is this a real frog?



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry if i put this question in the wrong forum, but i figured if anywhere the advanced frog community would know. Either way, is this dart actually real? 
http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=365&pos=11


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

i would venture to say that is a great edited pic. check out the caption on the following picture in that gallery:
"Warholed histris - New morphs found in the Adobe-forests. "

very clever and nice editing though!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

It's real... real photoshopped.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... 365&pos=12

id say they are edited, a quick PM to Frank would clarify it for sure though :mrgreen:


----------



## dcameron (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow this board has really taken a down turn.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Interesting question for a first post. :wink:


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Moved to Identification...lol.

Jordan


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

Lol, well I figured it wasn't real, but I think I just wanted it to be real so bad that I had to make sure it wasn't and not to mention the damn good job they did in editing. I didnt even see the pic. that talked about the adobe-forest, so my bad on that. Also I know there are some crazy kinds of lehmanni and hists. that I've heard breeders talk about, but can't find pictures online. Either way thanks for everyone who answered and didn't leave a bogus comment.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

dcameron said:


> Wow this board has really taken a down turn.



HAHAA, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i do believe this species is denrobates photoshopicus :roll:


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

i do believe this species is denrobates photoshopicus

I disagree...phyllobates fakeonis


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

you would think common sense would be more prevelant in a situation such as this


----------

